# 2007 Orange Orcas



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

My LBS tells me that some orange Orcas have been sold and mine is only two weeks from arriving. Has anyone received their Orca in a color different from Black and white. I call Orbea and they stated they are awaiting orders, it seems like top secret information. They talk about this bike being the Ferrari of bikes, well I can say it is like ordering a Ferrari. It seems to me that is not going to arrive until mid or late June.


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Check out this thread with pictures of a blue Orca...

 Anyone seen an 07 Orca that's not white?

I'm also waiting for an orange one. My LBS owner said that Orbea is non-committal about the delivery of an orange or any other color. He said the best case scenario is sometime in April when Orbea USA expects another shipment.

I'm planning for a May delivery but who knows. I'll just have to ride my crappy '04 Orca until then... I'm kidding I love my Orca.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

I read that thread already no one has an Orange yet. I heard one was mailed out last week. I think I would be satisfied with an 04. I wonder if it is worth the wait. I can have System6 by mid April.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

wilric44 said:


> My LBS tells me that some orange Orcas have been sold and mine is only two weeks from arriving. Has anyone received their Orca in a color different from Black and white. I call Orbea and they stated they are awaiting orders, it seems like top secret information. They talk about this bike being the Ferrari of bikes, well I can say it is like ordering a Ferrari. It seems to me that is not going to arrive until mid or late June.



I was told the same thing... in the beginning it was always in 2 weeks, now it's "we don't know"... I have to agree with you for late june but I won't wait that long...


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I ordered my orange in January from a shop that was the fourth in line in the USA and as of last week no frame. I canceled and moved on.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

4th in line... it doesn't seem to me that Orbea is doing any planning or is setting priorities...anyway I'm going to do the same, I'm going to go for a french bike, Time or Look, not sure yet.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Try these guys for the straight scoop. I think their connection with Orbea US is good and the information will be correct. I also import products and sometimes many roadblocks appear out of the blue due to many, many issues.

http://www.berniesbicycles.com/

-Pete


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think they are selling well in Spain and maybe the currency exchange has a lot to do with the export as well. I ordered anothe bike arrives Saturday. I am not going to call my LBS for a week then I am going to cancel. It is hard on the LBS because they got paying cutomers. I put 3600 down on my Orca, thought it might help but it did not. Goodluck to all the patient people.


----------



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

Stratmosphere said:


> Try these guys for the straight scoop. I think their connection with Orbea US is good and the information will be correct. I also import products and sometimes many roadblocks appear out of the blue due to many, many issues.
> 
> http://www.berniesbicycles.com/
> 
> -Pete


Thanks but it's not going to help, Orbea USA doen't seem to know what's going on in Spain


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

So Bernie's had no information?


----------



## gchesa (Apr 9, 2007)

*Here is mine:*

No cables rubbing, no issue with the seat clamp... what a bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks awesome! Nice Campy on there.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks nice, what size is it. I bet you got my 57cm that I ordered. Happy Trails.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

gchesa said:


> No cables rubbing, no issue with the seat clamp... what a bike! :thumbsup:


Beautiful bike. My set up is being built this week and will be spec'd very close to your's. Are those the Record Brakes?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

newridr said:


> Beautiful bike. My set up is being built this week and will be spec'd very close to your's. Are those the Record Brakes?


I saw my first orange Orca today; it's not orange like the 06s were orange, it's more like a molten copper. Very cool color.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Gorgeous bike!! Are you in the U.S.? When did you order it?


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

MaestroXC said:


> I saw my first orange Orca today; it's not orange like the 06s were orange, it's more like a molten copper. Very cool color.


Are you sure it wasn't bronze? I'm still waiting for my 57cm Orange Orca frameset.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Gave in to white*

I finally gave in and have switched to white. After waiting 6 months for blue and then being told it could be another 4 - 6 weeks I was tired of waiting. I was so mad I almost ordered a Trek SSL instead. Maybe after I wear this bike out the blue will be availiable when it is time to replace it. You never really see the color when you ariding the bike anyway. hehe


----------



## gchesa (Apr 9, 2007)

janetaylor7 said:


> Gorgeous bike!! Are you in the U.S.? When did you order it?


Yes, I'm in the US. I ordered such a long time ago that I cannot really remember when it was


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

blacksquid said:


> Are you sure it wasn't bronze? I'm still waiting for my 57cm Orange Orca frameset.


I'm positive; I work in a shop and this orange Orca (51) was part of our preseason order. No need for the frowny face; it's a very, very striking color. I like it a lot, and would probably prefer it to a duller paint. The bike just looks alive.


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

MaestroXC said:


> I'm positive; I work in a shop and this orange Orca (51) was part of our preseason order. No need for the frowny face; it's a very, very striking color. I like it a lot, and would probably prefer it to a duller paint. The bike just looks alive.


Do you have a pic? I ordered my 57cm Orca frameset back in January. My LBS called last Friday to say that Orbea is sending a complete bike and that they'll use the build kit on another bike and give me the frameset. I have a complete 2003 Campy Record gruppo and some Eurus wheels w/Conti GP Attack/Force tires that I was going to use on the Orca.

However, in the mean time, I've had a lot of time to think this purchase over and I'm to the point where I will probably sell the Orca and buy a Pegoretti frame instead. Call me crazy but there is something about the Pegoretti frames that strikes a chord in me.  

I'll be 48 this year and I'm not going to race. I've also had some medical issues come up in the last year that have given me pause. So I'll be making a decision soon on whether to keep the Orca or sell it. I'll let you guys know first!

Wish me luck!


----------



## fabiow8 (Oct 18, 2006)

*2007 Black/Bronze Orca*

I just purchased a 2007 Orca in Black and Bronze. I was a little skiddish at first because of the subdued colors. The decision was made when I showed up to a local weekend ride and someone was already on a black and white one. Easy enough, black and bronze it is. The bike is still being built at my LBS with full SRAM Force components, Bronze Cane Creek Volos SE wheelset, Gold Nokon housings, ITM carbon handlebar and stem. The end all was the new Crank Brothers Quattro 4 Ti pedals, black and gold in color. 

I am building up an extra wheelset with a set of gold Chris King hubs but neet help with spoke count and which rims to use. I need a good lightweight clincher, with superlight spokes. I don't really know the spoke count I should go with. I weigh 155 lbs. so that should free up some options. Any advice on the rim build up?


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Colors Not Offered in US*

Orange Orca is due in 10 days


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

blacksquid said:


> Do you have a pic? I ordered my 57cm Orca frameset back in January. My LBS called last Friday to say that Orbea is sending a complete bike and that they'll use the build kit on another bike and give me the frameset. I have a complete 2003 Campy Record gruppo and some Eurus wheels w/Conti GP Attack/Force tires that I was going to use on the Orca.
> 
> However, in the mean time, I've had a lot of time to think this purchase over and I'm to the point where I will probably sell the Orca and buy a Pegoretti frame instead. Call me crazy but there is something about the Pegoretti frames that strikes a chord in me.
> 
> ...


I got the frameset last week and it's up on eBay now. Here's the link. Sorry for the delay in posting here. I go in for my Pegoretti fitting this Saturday!


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

That orange/copper color is HOT! My favorite color has always been blue so no regrets but it is freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

*Build It Out??*

So, here's a question for you guys....

As you may know, I ordered an orange Orca frameset in January and it finally arrived a couple of weeks ago. I've been trying to sell the frameset because I've had a change of heart but nobody wants to get within $400 of the price I paid (I certainly don't want to take a bath on this).

My question is should I continue to try and sell the frameset or just go ahead and build it out and ride it for 4-6 months while I wait for my Pegoretti Marcelo? I've got a 2003 Fuji Team that I can ride as well.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Build it. Enjoy it. Sell it used next Spring and you will probably do well.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Build it. I cannot get rid of my Synapse as well. Nothing wrong with having two bikes.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Finally Arrived*

Looks Great to me.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

blacksquid said:


> So, here's a question for you guys....
> 
> As you may know, I ordered an orange Orca frameset in January and it finally arrived a couple of weeks ago. I've been trying to sell the frameset because I've had a change of heart but nobody wants to get within $400 of the price I paid (I certainly don't want to take a bath on this).
> 
> My question is should I continue to try and sell the frameset or just go ahead and build it out and ride it for 4-6 months while I wait for my Pegoretti Marcelo? I've got a 2003 Fuji Team that I can ride as well.


Build it. The ride is amazing. I just built mine up in March and it's a fantastic ride.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

*Wow*



wilric44 said:


> Looks Great to me.


Great? It looks freaking awesome ...


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

*Built It - Love It!*



wilric44 said:


> Build it. I cannot get rid of my Synapse as well. Nothing wrong with having two bikes.


Ok, I couldn't sell Orange Orca frameset without taking a bath on the price so I built it out. 2003 Campy Record with Eurus wheels sporting Conti Attack/Force tires. She went on her maiden voyage this past Saturday and, after tweaking and tightening, went out again today. Without further ado, here she is:

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/196/518925689_91e6851069.jpg?v=0
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/218/518925809_5e5686d5f3.jpg?v=0
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/203/518925763_4b57afc679.jpg?v=0


I'll post more pics after I install the computer, add new bar tape, and cut the steerer.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

blacksquid said:


> 2003 Campy Record


I had 2003 Chorus on my Litespeed and the drivetrain was always kind of noisy. After buying another Chorus-equipped bike a couple years later, I was surprised at how silent the drivetrain was. I had read that Campy changed the derailleur pulleys in 2004 to make them quieter, so as an experiment, I temporarily swapped the newer pulleys onto the Litespeed and was blown away at how much quieter it was. So I ordered some 2006 pulleys for the Litespeed and it's dramatically quieter now. If your bike is a bit noisy I recommend upgrading the pulleys.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

That bike is hot. There is something about the curves on an Orca. How does it ride?


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

skepticman said:


> I had 2003 Chorus on my Litespeed and the drivetrain was always kind of noisy. After buying another Chorus-equipped bike a couple years later, I was surprised at how silent the drivetrain was. I had read that Campy changed the derailleur pulleys in 2004 to make them quieter, so as an experiment, I temporarily swapped the newer pulleys onto the Litespeed and was blown away at how much quieter it was. So I ordered some 2006 pulleys for the Litespeed and it's dramatically quieter now. If your bike is a bit noisy I recommend upgrading the pulleys.


Thanks for the suggestion 'cause the drivetrain is noisy. The other thing is the rear hub is a lot noisier than the Ritchey's on my Fuji. The shifting is good though.


----------



## blacksquid (Jan 14, 2007)

AZ_Mike said:


> That bike is hot. There is something about the curves on an Orca. How does it ride?


The ride is excellent! Much better than my 2003 Fuji Team but that's to be expected. The frame just seems to float over the road, absorbing a lot of what the roads around here throw at you, and kicks some serious butt on the hills!


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Not orange, but sooo nice.  

Cheers from Finland!


----------

